# NEW 4 lane layout VOTE post your input



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you for your input on the previous layouts. Being a racing newbie, I value your opinions. I am going to make this layout a two piece mobile unit, where I can bring the race to the racers. I think that if all drivers were on the front side, these layouts would allow for easier marshalling on the other long side and the ends. 

I tried to make these 4 layouts incorporate all of your "best" ideas. Let me know your favorite by vote and feel free to voice your opinion. Heck, some of you may be racing on it someday.

Layouts are 1,2,3,4 from left to right.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I like the looks of the big infield sweeper in the first one.

No matter which one you choose, set it up temporarily and run the crap out of it before you fasten it down.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

#3 looks like a faster track with better rythim to me...

Heh...starting to look like walkers glen...

This was my first design:



This was the final after testing as a temp layout:



Which ever design you set on...test test test...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

These are all what I would consider modified Scorpion variations, which is a time tested and popular layout for racing. Because the Scorpion layout is so popular its marshaling points are fairly well known. Each of your designs has one feature that is a show stopper in my mind, the two tracks butted together along the front straight. There are a few problems with this design. First, this is about the longest possible stretch for the marshals stationed along the back of the track. If you've looked at slot car racers lately you'll see plenty of "belt overhang" which is somewhat incompatible with long stretching grabs. I've had my car belly bucked a few times during races. Second, you'll have to run a strip of lexan or plexiglas between the two tracks. This pretty much eliminates the ability for even longer armed and more svelte marshals to reach across to the front straight to retrieve wrecks. Yeah you can have a front side marshal or track call any front straight wrecks - but both options kinda suck. Next, when you have the crash walls right up against the track edge it keeps the wrecked cars on the track, which causes secondary and tertiary wrecks. Cars that are insensitive enough to wreck during a race should be kind enough to at least pull over to the berm to avoid causing more wrecks and backups. 

Other than that, any one of these is going to be a decent race track because they are all based on a popular and generally well thought out design, which is typically run counter clockwise. I think I've looked at many variations of this same design theme myself.

http://min.us/mvfrk2


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

heh heh...all THREE straights on my track are in front of the drivers...:thumbsup:

My track can be covered by two marshals in a pinch as 99% of the off's happen on the marshal side of the table where all the curves are....

And the terraced elevation design corrals offed cars.....

I do have a couple of sticks with a peice of sheet metal on them for scooping mag cars when out of reach for a marshal...

Oh...I did want to add something...something my track design gives up....it's a pain to run solo....as almost every off happens away from the drivers stations......out of reach of a driver...

I've added auxillery plugs on the marshal side for practicing solo....saves on walking around the table...


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for everyones input. I just got the last pieces of track I needed today. I am going to TRY and get something together next week. I'll likely try a couple of the layouts to see which one is the most challenging while flowing the best.


----------

